# Como se cierra el circuito?



## sellart (Ago 22, 2007)

Hola a todos.Soy nuevo y supernovato en electronica,eso quiere decir que no tengo ni papa idea de nada,pero que estoy en ello.Me informaciónrmo sobre el tema etc...bueno...mi duda es que voy estudiando y mirando circuitos pero hay algo que no acabo de entender...en los esquemas electronicos se indica por donde entra el voltaje...pero no intento averiguar como se cierra el circuito.He encontrado este por internet y agradeceria que alguien me lo comentara un poquitin...por donde demonios " entra"  y "vuelve" la corriente?.Yo lo veo como un circuito abierto...  Perdon por mi ignorancia...


----------



## mabauti (Ago 22, 2007)

son compuertas del integrado CD4011 (NAND)


----------



## sellart (Ago 22, 2007)

Gracias mabauti por tu respuesta,tendre en cuenta tu afirmación y ejemplo a lo largo de mi estudio.Quizá no me he explicado bien...vereis, lo que no entiendo es por donde "entra" y "vuelve" el voltaje, o tensión o corriente suministrada por una pila o fuente de alimentación en un circuito.Incluyo otro esquema electrónico que he encontrado en internet y mi pregunta es que demonios significa el simbolo representado por 3 rayitas de mayor a menor encerradas en un circulo y dos interrogantes ...siento mucho esta pregunta porque es de nivel extra elemental,pero no entiendo eso,por donde "entra" y "vuelve" la energia suministrada para hacer funcionar el circuito...gracias y perdon de nuevo por mi ignorancia...saludos


----------



## mabauti (Ago 22, 2007)

> mi pregunta es que demonios significa el simbolo representado por 3 rayitas de mayor a menor encerradas en un circulo y dos interrogantes


 Ese simbolo representa Tierra o nivel de referencia a 0 Volts. Por ejemplo en el caso de que usaras una pila de 9V el + iria a la pata 14 y a R3 , y el - iria a ese punto de Tierra ( 0 V) que es la pata 7


----------



## ChaD (Ago 24, 2007)

La verdad que no se que hace ese circuito, mucha atención no le preste tampoco, pero vamos a ponerlo asi: todo el circuito se alimenta con 9V de tensión. Como veras en la parte de abajo esta el símbolo ese que no entendias que es un punto de referencia para esos 9, que es la tierra, o masa o GND (ground), con alguno de esos nombres lo vas a ver. Supongamos que esos 9V lo tomes de una pila, el polo positivo iria conectado a donde dice 9V y el negativo de la pila a masa. Digamos que de esa forma "cerras" el circuito. Toda la carga que tendria esa pila es el circuito que ves.


----------



## peeeedro (Ago 27, 2009)

yo tengo otra duda, sobre los esquemas: no termino de entenderlos, :S


----------



## mabauti (Ago 27, 2009)

> yo tengo otra duda, sobre los esquemas: no termino de entenderlos, :S


especifica tu duda ...


----------

